# REBUILDING A B&S HELP?



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

:wave MODEL-170402 TYPE-0714-01 CODE-7006231 WHEN USING CHROME RINGS DO I HAVE TO HONE THE CYLINDER?ALSO DOES HONING A CYLINDER REMOVE ENOUGH MATERIAL TO WHERE I HAVE TO USE OVER SIZE RINGS & PISTONS OR DO I OVER SIZE ONLY IF I BORE THE CYLINDER?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you dont have to hone with chrome, it dosent hurt anything if you do i always hone the cyl to the right then left same ammount on both sides with a few squirts with wd then clean verry good with a brush and solvent ,,, you could never hone enough to have to go bigger with rings and piston, , , you would have to have it bored out , the chrome rings are a little bigger ,


----------



## scooter20001 (Dec 30, 2005)

TownWrench said:


> :wave MODEL-170402 TYPE-0714-01 CODE-7006231 WHEN USING CHROME RINGS DO I HAVE TO HONE THE CYLINDER?ALSO DOES HONING A CYLINDER REMOVE ENOUGH MATERIAL TO WHERE I HAVE TO USE OVER SIZE RINGS & PISTONS OR DO I OVER SIZE ONLY IF I BORE THE CYLINDER?


 always hone cylinder so rings will seat to bore
just ruff a little and dont get carried away try for 45 degree crosshatch
question ? did you measure cylinder bore if you dont know your bore dia.
you wont know if standard rings will work or if you will need to bore it and put in oversize piston and rings tryin to save you time and money


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

it will be stamped on the piston what size it is , std standard ,.010 0.20 and so on ..you dont have to hone with chrome ring , i have seen people use sand paper to take off the glaze i use a hone , also some oversized pistons are not avaliable from briggs ran into it today on a 6.75 cant get a ten over but can get a 0.20 over so if you are going to punch it out might make sure you can get what you need first , if it has not been ran without oil it might not even need punched ., also have seen alot of people re-ring to fix a smoking problem and the only thing wrong was the crankcase breather , or needle valve leaking fuel in oil (overfilling) sump ,, i agree its a good idea to hone but you dont have to with chrome rings,,,,, and this applies to any engine not just the small stuff , his engine is a 1970 unless someone changed the shroud , so i would have it checked it probally needs punched out ,, might be cheaper in the long run to go with a short block , or a new one . probally get a new one arround 2 hundred bucks .


----------

